# &    Volkswagen Multivan-Volkswagen-5

## SERGO20010

,   .                  .

----------


## Def

(,     )    ? 
 ? 
 ? 
 ?

----------


## SERGO20010

Multivan Volkswagen T-5

----------


## Def

.  .      . ,    50 .
  ???

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Def

> Multivan Volkswagen T-5

         1,9. ?  , .)))   

> 

  ...

----------


## SERGO20010

: 2.50  () : 132 .;

----------


## Def

.  .     ,  .        . 
 ,    .      4-5- ,     ... 
,   .   .

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Def

.       1-  4-.  ,  ,   . (   ) (    10-v 40)   

> : 132 .;

    ,   300   .
,    .  .)))

----------


## SERGO20010

-5    ???  .
  ,    ?

----------


## Def

> ?

     .  .      .    . 
  .

----------


## vladd

-    () " ".

----------


## SERGO20010

????

----------


## Def

> ????

   .     ,     300.)))

----------


## SERGO20010

Volkswagen Multivan-Volkswagen-5

----------


## Def

> -    () " ".

  ,   .   .

----------


## vladd

,      ....
  ,  2-3  ,      ...
   -   .
 ,      .

----------


## SERGO20010

2.5 D .           .   ?

----------


## Def

-    ,    .   

> 

    .    .      .    .)))))))

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Def

. ,    .))) 
  ? ?    ?

----------


## SERGO20010

,   ?

----------


## Def

> ,   ?

       ???     ( .  ,  45 .)    60 .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ???

    ,    ))

----------


## Def

,   .)))

----------


## SERGO20010

,    3-  .   3000 ,  2600-2800 .    .                -     ,        ,   ,    ,     .  ?    ? ?

----------


## Def

.       .

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Def

.   .   .      ,  ,  .  ,    -    .

----------


## SERGO20010

*-5*

----------


## Def

,  .   ,  .      ,   .      .
   .      .     .  .)))

----------


## SERGO20010

?

----------


## Def

85-  .))) -2. .

----------


## SERGO20010

-2             .         ????

----------


## Def

.     .    .
    ;)

----------


## SERGO20010



----------


## Def

, -  .   .)))
   ,  .

----------


## Ihor

5(  1.9),     ,       160,    , -     :)  
ps 
    ,    :)

----------


## SERGO20010

٨    ....

----------


## Def

> 160

    .))))))))

----------


## SERGO20010

*Ihor*,

----------


## Ihor

> *Ihor*,

  ,  ,     ,

----------


## SERGO20010

*Ihor*,

----------


## Ihor

4 ,    100.            . .

----------

